
Ask HN: Do you wish you could invest in Uber, Lyft, Airbnb, etc.? - elamje
With some big company IPOs on the horizon, do you get sad that only &quot;sophisticated investors&quot; got in on the ride up? I keep thinking that the 100x return was captured by VC&#x27;s, and now the public will get the leftovers. I am happy for the employees with options, but the common man is left out with tech companies waiting until they are massive to IPO.<p>Can Congress change regulations, so people that aren&#x27;t worth $2MM or don&#x27;t make &gt;$200,000&#x2F;yr aren&#x27;t left out of tech investing?
======
PaulHoule
AirBnB has a real business.

It is not clear to me how Uber or Lyft can make a profit and they admit it in
their filings.

I might want to invest in AirBnB but not the other two.

------
h3ckr
As a caveat, we only see the winners, so this perspective is biased. But sure,
we have casinos as well, so I guess we totally should allow all people to
invest in startups.

